# McCurleys car rental Grand Cayman



## mlpmd56 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been searching around for these guys and cannot find a website.  
Read somewhere that they do not have one (true?)  Tried this email that I found on Trip Advisor (I think) and it came back as undeliverable:  mccurley@cwhiptop.com
Can someone help me find them?
Thanks!
Marcy


----------



## easyrider (Sep 25, 2012)

mccurley@candw.ky   This is Beths email. We had a McCurley car on on a trip to Morrits. 

The #345-947-9626

Bill


----------



## mlpmd56 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you!
Marcy


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 30, 2012)

We used McCurley's in June and were very pleased, My suggestion is to get prices from other rental agencies. If Beth's price is higher she will come down to be lower. Also, her cost for an additional driver is only $8 for the rental period instead of $5 to $10 per day. She does ask that you pay with a credit card that includes insurance coverage.


----------

